# Simrad EVO 3 9 inch bracket size



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Well looks like my Simrad GO9 took a crap. Simrad has offered to either replace it or let me upgrade to the EVO 3 9inch for a pretty nice discount. I wanted to see the differences in the width go the gimbal/mounting brackets of the two to see if the EVO 3 will fit on my front shelf of the side console and if so I'll upgrade. TIA


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s about two inches wider. The Simrad website should have the exact dimensions. 
Simrad-yachting


----------

